# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Show us your naughty toys before Stalinda gnaws on them!!

## Burb122

Pretty sure its not illegal to take them out of safety storage and clean em right. They need oiling to. Not just our butts in front of the taskmaster. 

Those who are comfortable show us. 
Before they are gone!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Well that erasers a bit of history?

----------


## Burb122

> Well that erasers a bit of history?


Theres a lot of history in the scope of the confiscation. Sad for all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Yeah what a waste & just sums up what a cluster fuk of a situation we've ended up in  :Sad:

----------


## 300winmag

I’ll show Cindy mine if she shows me hers.

----------


## Mr Browning

What a great shame the govt are trying to destroy history. Thats in far to good of condition to be bulldozed.

----------


## Mr Browning

> I’ll show Cindy mine if she shows me hers.


You're a brave man. Hell of a lot braver than me lol  :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Bugger, it looks better than the one in Auckland Museum.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Bugger, it looks better than the one in Auckland Museum.


I am surprised to hear that they're actually showing one!

There was a whole lot of controversy a while ago as they were not showing the guns but also not returning the guns to the people who donated them

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I am surprised to hear that they're actually showing one!
> 
> There was a whole lot of controversy a while ago as they were not showing the guns but also not returning the guns to the people who donated them


It's a while since I looked...

----------


## Russian 22.

> It's a while since I looked...


I read it in the lugenpress. Must be true.

----------


## wanneroo

That's a beautiful Garand.  Who made the receiver?

----------


## Rushy

Here are two more modern evil black firearms that have been well cared for:

Typhoon F12 shotgun


AR15

The hours of fun competing in IPSC three gun with them both and culling goats on a fellow forum members forestry block with the AR15 are now consigned to be distant memories because of why? ...... remind me again what they or the fit and proper I did wrong to make the sheeple feel unsafe?

----------


## Burb122

> That's a beautiful Garand.  Who made the receiver?


Its a jan/feb 1942 Springfield 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Burb122

> Here are two more modern evil black firearms that have been well cared for:
> Attachment 114816
> Typhoon F12 shotgun
> 
> Attachment 114817
> AR15
> 
> The hours of fun competing in IPSC three gun with them both and culling goats on a fellow forum members forestry block with the AR15 are now consigned to be distant memories because of why? ...... remind me again what they or the fit and proper I did wrong to make the sheeple feel unsafe?


That shotgun! Holy moly looks awesome. Looks like someone from a modern terminator movie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> That shotgun! Holy moly looks awesome. Looks like someone from a modern terminator movie 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are.  Ten round magazine quick to change just like an AR.  Some I Shoot with had extensions that took the mag capacity up to 13.

----------


## Steve123

> Here are two more modern evil black firearms that have been well cared for:
> Attachment 114816
> Typhoon F12 shotgun
> 
> Attachment 114817
> AR15
> 
> The hours of fun competing in IPSC three gun with them both and culling goats on a fellow forum members forestry block with the AR15 are now consigned to be distant memories because of why? ...... remind me again what they or the fit and proper I did wrong to make the sheeple feel unsafe?


Nice


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

I don’t have anything historical I’m losing luckily.

Say good bye to my service rifle set ups.



And actual hunting rifle set ups.  
Not used for hunting? Yeah right.

----------


## clickbang

Off for the chop 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Here is something "maybe" to some of us but not "we"  :-)
Something that flips this whole fucking fiasco on its head for what it is 
I am loosing two - a pump Marina Mossberg that I use regular as a work weapon - but I will get back double what I paid so ???

This however 
Waiting on a valuation on this from Browning Custom factory in Belgium
I have already made Cameron Sports cry - so might as well make a few more feel sick - prob not as sick as me the day I watch its barrel get bent (no I wont watch as to be perfectly honest I could not trust myself to "just" stand there and watch :-(

PS - Have 50 rounds of 300 Win Mag to get rid off

----------


## Steve123

That sucks.
MSSA my arse

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

Sarvo, destroying that is just criminal.

----------


## Rushy

> Off for the chop 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


See now that just tears at my gut.  Rifle of issue when I was in.

----------


## NZ32

One of my ARs, all for the chop.



Taken a few deer and a few thousand goats on my own time.

----------


## 300winmag

All very nice rifles and shotguns guys and thanks to this mob in power + some pushing by the Police all fit and proper law abiding Citizens get screwed over. Take plenty of photos of your gear and treasure your memories.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Off for the chop 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Uncle has one of those....as issued. Hes not dancing for joy either...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Burb122

> I dont have anything historical Im losing luckily.
> 
> Say good bye to my service rifle set ups.
> 
> Attachment 114818
> 
> And actual hunting rifle set ups.  
> Not used for hunting? Yeah right. 
> 
> ...


What are you lot going to do with optics.acogs ect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

> What are you lot going to do with optics.acogs ect 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I managed to sell off the Vortex Spitfire, but the ACOG didnt sell on TM, even with a $1500 reserve.
Im hoping I can use it on the mini Howa chassis that Gunsupplies/GBC are making for an open class .223 bolt gun.
Ive shifted the standard scopes to new Tikka and Ruger .22s. 

Havent replaced the 6.5 Grendel AR yet.

----------


## Rushy

> What are you lot going to do with optics.acogs ect 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The red dot from my Typhoon is now on my replacement Benelli.

----------


## gonetropo

as if this will make a difference to crime stats.  bloody disgusting.

----------


## sneeze

No history involved in this Colt CRP 16. Just some money, some practicality and time spent(now wasted) importing and  developing. 

[img]IMG_0148 by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]

[img]IMG_0151 - Copy by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]

----------


## Spitfire

> See now that just tears at my gut.  Rifle of issue when I was in.


Me too  :Sad:

----------


## Gordo

> Pretty sure its not illegal to take them out of safety storage and clean em right. They need oiling to. Not just our butts in front of the taskmaster. 
> 
> Those who are comfortable show us. 
> Before they are gone!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely criminal. There should be laws about eradicating history like this. To think it survived a world war but can't survive the fascists running this shit show. The horse and her lot would not even have any understanding of the significance of this firearm and the values it helped fight for. They need to remind themselves,sorry educate themselves, what our forbears fought for. It sure as shit wasn't what we have going on now. Can you get a collectors licence.

----------


## gonetropo

> Absolutely criminal. There should be laws about eradicating history like this. To think it survived a world war but can't survive the fascists running this shit show. The horse and her lot would not even have any understanding of the significance of this firearm and the values it helped fight for. They need to remind themselves,sorry educate themselves, what our forbears fought for. It sure as shit wasn't what we have going on now. Can you get a collectors licence.


someone needs to remind skeletor and company that if it wasnt for rifles like the garand she would be speaking german or japanese right now

----------


## Sarvo

> Sarvo, destroying that is just criminal.


Exact words from David Cameron - Cameron Sports - Browning importers

----------


## outlander

> Ill show Cindy mine if she shows me hers.


Oooo...no. That's a terrible thought.

----------


## Maca49

> Absolutely criminal. There should be laws about eradicating history like this. To think it survived a world war but can't survive the fascists running this shit show. The horse and her lot would not even have any understanding of the significance of this firearm and the values it helped fight for. They need to remind themselves,sorry educate themselves, what our forbears fought for. It sure as shit wasn't what we have going on now. Can you get a collectors licence.


I can’t/don’t even understand how her brain works to destroy a piece of the past like this? I’d love to know if she has anything she considers collectable or has a passion for and start destroying a few publicly. They certainly cannot be trusted with history!!

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> See now that just tears at my gut.  Rifle of issue when I was in.


Same here.Brings back memories of the m79 butt end slamming you in the back of the head when you went to ground.

----------


## gonetropo

> I can’t/don’t even understand how her brain works to destroy a piece of the past like this? I’d love to know if she has anything she considers collectable or has a passion for and start destroying a few publicly. They certainly cannot be trusted with history!!


its all part of the agenda, get rid of the evidence and rewrite history. like the removal of confederate state military statues in the south of the usa.
they are not there promoting slavery etc, good people died on both sides and it shouldnt be forgotten

----------


## tetawa

> I can’t/don’t even understand how her brain works to destroy a piece of the past like this? I’d love to know if she has anything she considers collectable or has a passion for and start destroying a few publicly. They certainly cannot be trusted with history!!


I don't think they give a shit about the past, it's what their future intensions are that fills their heads.

----------


## Southcity

> Here is something "maybe" to some of us but not "we"  :-)
> Something that flips this whole fucking fiasco on its head for what it is 
> I am loosing two - a pump Marina Mossberg that I use regular as a work weapon - but I will get back double what I paid so ???
> 
> This however 
> Waiting on a valuation on this from Browning Custom factory in Belgium
> I have already made Cameron Sports cry - so might as well make a few more feel sick - prob not as sick as me the day I watch its barrel get bent (no I wont watch as to be perfectly honest I could not trust myself to "just" stand there and watch :-(
> 
> PS - Have 50 rounds of 300 Win Mag to get rid off
> ...


I got close to buying that on TM. Hard to fathom the logic!

----------


## Sarvo

> I got close to buying that on TM. Hard to fathom the logic!


Yes - well on a positive note - I will most likely do financially a lot better than TM sale
Will it pass as 90% - I imagine yes as its only fired 7 shots and is unmarked condition
Will they take a factory valuation into account - time will tell
Values up at 4-4500 US$$ on Guntrader etc 
Will let you know result - hope not to be seen on National News media

So - yes both my hand ins will reward me $$ wise over what I paid - BUT - it still does not take that bitter taste away for the unnecessary destruction of ones property - by "knee jerk" law enforcement !!!

----------


## Gordo

> someone needs to remind skeletor and company that if it wasnt for rifles like the garand she would be speaking german or japanese right now


She would have no idea what happened back then or what it was about much less how a rifle like this helped win a war. It would all just be in her war is bad folder. The fact she passed on the D Day commemorations says it all. The fact that millennials didn't crucify her for it shows where the future generations are are at. 

MacArthur said people would try to rewrite what happened during WWII and he will be proven right.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Here is something "maybe" to some of us but not "we"  :-)
> Something that flips this whole fucking fiasco on its head for what it is 
> I am loosing two - a pump Marina Mossberg that I use regular as a work weapon - but I will get back double what I paid so ???
> 
> This however 
> Waiting on a valuation on this from Browning Custom factory in Belgium
> I have already made Cameron Sports cry - so might as well make a few more feel sick - prob not as sick as me the day I watch its barrel get bent (no I wont watch as to be perfectly honest I could not trust myself to "just" stand there and watch :-(
> 
> PS - Have 50 rounds of 300 Win Mag to get rid off
> ...


If that were mine I would be tormenting every politician with pictures of it and asking what they think of this piece of art being classed as a MSSA.

----------


## Sarvo

> If that were mine I would be tormenting every politician with pictures of it and asking what they think of this piece of art being classed as a MSSA.


I sent it to Mike Hosking last Friday morning - but unsure if it got to air as I had to leave the radio for town.
I sent after Nash was saying these rifle are ALL designed for one thing and one think only - and that is to kill people.

So - my txt (with 1 photo of BAR) I asked

"Peter here Mike - tell me this is a human killer. A work of art and will be ground up "

----------


## gonetropo

i would send it to mike lynch at the same station, apparently he called the ban fiasco "lip service"

----------


## Philipo

.22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke

----------


## clickbang

And another one of mine aparantly extremely dangerous and will make the country a much safer place having this chopped up 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

> .22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke
> 
> 
> Attachment 114889


just had mine shortened to 10 (browning model) but still made in japan. oct barrel, nickel plate etc and unfired

----------


## dogmatix

> .22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke
> 
> 
> Attachment 114889


But your Anshutz .22 is all good!

----------


## tiroatedson

> .22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke
> 
> 
> Attachment 114889


Gotta do the same to a 94/22. Get it modified 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> And another one of mine aparantly extremely dangerous and will make the country a much safer place having this chopped up 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Dont know what breed or model that trombone is. I checked out my Winchester and it only takes 10...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> .22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke
> 
> 
> Attachment 114889


The whole thing is fucking stupid Philipo but that is ridiculous.  My daughters lever action .22 is also caught up in the nonsense as well.

----------


## Mooseman

I fortunately don't have any of the banned rifles but it wasn't so long ago I used Browning Bars a lot, had a 300 Win Mag, 2 30 06 and a 243. Excellent rifles and certainly NOT designed to Kill People. @Sarvo that BAR of yours is a work of art alright it certainly will be a sad day to see it get destroyed, as with all the others people have posted.
Regardless off individuals choice of firearm types, this Government's knee jerk reaction to the horrific events in ChCh will affect us all one way or another. I feel sorry for you guys who are caught up in the first faze of this law abiding citizen confiscation, problem is we will all be screwed over sooner rather than later.

----------


## Philipo

I feel we need a "sad" emoji for this thread

----------


## Philipo

> But your Anshutz .22 is all good!


Yeah shows how fucked up everything is aye, I added the stupid pistol grip "bar" which is now irrelevant ( & should have never been ) & now my lever action is outlawed while this Tacicool rifle is all good to go. 






PS - This rifle is for sale, PM me if interested

----------


## Rushy

That’s just fucked up alright.

----------


## dogmatix

And this .22lr semi is banned and not because of the evil free standing pistol grip or adjustable stock.

----------


## Rushy

And with that, I rest my case your honour.

----------


## Beavis

I'll move these to my C if it please the crown

----------


## Russian 22.

> And this .22lr semi is banned and not because of the evil free standing pistol grip or adjustable stock.
> 
> Attachment 114900


Does it have a mil spec lower?

----------


## dogmatix

> Does it have a mil spec lower?


Yep.

----------


## Beavis

Apparently police are formulating a policy on AR lowers

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yeah shows how fucked up everything is aye, I added the stupid pistol grip "bar" which is now irrelevant ( & should have never been ) & now my lever action is outlawed while this Tacicool rifle is all good to go. 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 114896
> 
> 
> PS - This rifle is for sale, PM me if interested


ill give ya $100 for the chamois skin... bloody good skinning job there I reckon

----------


## dogmatix

> Apparently police are formulating a policy on AR lowers


So kiss goodbye to any bolt, pump and .22lr uppers.

----------


## Sasquatch

> Apparently police are formulating a policy on AR lowers


What would this entail exactly?

How come your .22 is banned @dogmatix?

----------


## dogmatix

> What would this entail exactly?
> 
> How come your .22 is banned @dogmatix?


Its a grey area.

Mine is a dedicated CMMG .22lr rimfire bolt and barrel, not a drop in conversion kit.
No gas tube or gas block.
I have 10 round mags.

Legal yes?

However it uses standard AR upper and lower receiver. 
Which are also prohibited parts. Same could be said for the buffer tube. But a buffer tube seems okay on a chassis bolt action gun.

So is it prohibited?
Police person 1 says its a .22, so fine.
Police person 2 says not sure.
Lawyer Nic Taylor says its not prohibited. But I'm waiting on his full commentary to COLFO.

Cluster f*ck.

----------


## 40mm

> Its a grey area.
> 
> Mine is a dedicated CMMG .22lr rimfire bolt and barrel, not a drop in conversion kit.
> No gas tube or gas block.
> I have 10 round mags.
> 
> Legal yes?
> 
> However it uses standard AR upper and lower receiver. 
> ...


I think you will find that 'cluster f*uck munitions' are prohibited too.

----------


## Mr Browning

Sorry, not a great picture. Most likely will get it modded and keep it, but currently prohibited.

Bought new in 1990. Browning BL-22. My every-day rifle in those days and responsible for many 1000's bunnies.

----------


## coltace

I know it's not as valuable as what you other chaps are loosing, but I can say with a heavy heart this beautifully accurate AR means a lot to me.  Very angry at having to surrender it.

----------


## holdover

> Its a grey area.
> 
> Mine is a dedicated CMMG .22lr rimfire bolt and barrel, not a drop in conversion kit.
> No gas tube or gas block.
> I have 10 round mags.
> 
> Legal yes?
> 
> However it uses standard AR upper and lower receiver. 
> ...


gun supplies should be able to machine a dedicated lower, i think they are just waiting for the police's final decisions to whether existing lower can be altered. once the 22 ar are in full swing there will be many options.

----------


## screamO

Some very nice toys on here......shame to see them go to waste. Even more upsetting is that some of my tax money will be used to help buy these back and I still wont get a chance to play with them.
On the upside....I now feel a lot safer that these weapons of mass destruction are going to be looked after by people that are better than our self's and have more insight in to how these weapons go on large killing sprees all the time. What a f*&kin joke!

At least we can all sleep in peace now knowing that these weapons are all being well looked after and the only ones with weapons now are the gangs.

----------


## Mistral



----------


## gonetropo

> Some very nice toys on here......shame to see them go to waste. Even more upsetting is that some of my tax money will be used to help buy these back and I still wont get a chance to play with them.
> On the upside....I now feel a lot safer that these weapons of mass destruction are going to be looked after by people that are better than our self's and have more insight in to how these weapons go on large killing sprees all the time. What a f*&kin joke!
> 
> At least we can all sleep in peace now knowing that these weapons are all being well looked after and the only ones with weapons now are the gangs.


and i have it on good authority the gangs are very well armed

----------


## gonetropo

> Attachment 114933


farkin hell, an imperial stormtrooper would love to have that

----------


## Andrew11

> I'll move these to my C if it please the crown
> 
> Attachment 114904


Hey Beavis, I dont know if you have tried yet but police arnt letting me move Shit to onto my C. I have spoken to several different Arms officers and they all tell me to apply for a "P endorsement" but the recommend against as its "Extremely difficult"

----------


## dogmatix

> Its a grey area.
> 
> Mine is a dedicated CMMG .22lr rimfire bolt and barrel, not a drop in conversion kit.
> No gas tube or gas block.
> I have 10 round mags.
> 
> Legal yes?
> 
> However it uses standard AR upper and lower receiver. 
> ...


From NZ Police to John Herbert on the question of .22lr rimfire AR platforms.

----------


## Mr Browning

> Attachment 114933


Holy crap. That looks like a pile of fun.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

ok i must warn you guys before i post a pic that this immage is disturbing offencive and down right evil i really cant blame any sane person for wanting to ban this i was actually risking the safety of the planet by allowing this to be photographed without any form of preventing it going on an uncontrolable rampage all by itself please be warned

----------


## gonetropo

> ok i must warn you guys before i post a pic that this immage is disturbing offencive and down right evil i really cant blame any sane person for wanting to ban this i was actually risking the safety of the planet by allowing this to be photographed without any form of preventing it going on an uncontrolable rampage all by itself please be warned Attachment 114943


likewise, my fabarm is now crying in the safe saying " why did you circumcise me??? "

----------


## Chop3r

> And another one of mine aparantly extremely dangerous and will make the country a much safer place having this chopped up 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


I have refurbished at least 15 of those in the last year

----------


## holdover

> From NZ Police to John Herbert on the question of .22lr rimfire AR platforms.
> 
> Attachment 114939


it didnt mention if the lower need any modifying on the buffer tube area. but i see a gleams of hope there.

----------


## Kiwigunguy

> .22 Miroku ML22, lol what a joke
> 
> 
> Attachment 114889


Definitely get that limited rather than destroy it.
You can always de-restrict it if the laws ever get repealed but you can't get it back after it is crushed.
The more firearms we can save from destruction now, by whatever means, the less damage these laws will do.

----------


## Kiwigunguy

> And another one of mine aparantly extremely dangerous and will make the country a much safer place having this chopped up 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Definitely get that limited rather than destroy it.
You can always de-restrict it if the laws ever get repealed but you can't get it back after it is crushed.
The more firearms we can save from destruction now, by whatever means, the less damage these laws will do.

----------


## Kiwigunguy

> The whole thing is fucking stupid Philipo but that is ridiculous.  My daughters lever action .22 is also caught up in the nonsense as well.


I would recommend getting your daughter's rifle limited rather than destroyed. The more guns we can save the better.

----------


## Kiwigunguy

> Yeah shows how fucked up everything is aye, I added the stupid pistol grip "bar" which is now irrelevant ( & should have never been ) & now my lever action is outlawed while this Tacicool rifle is all good to go. 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 114896
> 
> 
> PS - This rifle is for sale, PM me if interested


Cut that pistol grip bar off. If it's not required why have it?
Besides, it looks way cooler without the bar.

----------


## Kiwigunguy

What did that come off? If it was a 3" or 3.5" gun it's possible that doesn't hold more than 5 of the biggest shells, so it might be okay.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I just discovered I have something I will have to hand in also.
Was taking photos to post it for sale on here as I dont use it and thought I had better just check how many it held.
I thought it held 5x 3" so all good but I got 7x 2&3/4 in it so I guess that means it will hold 6x 3". 

Doesn't look very Millitary Style Semi Automatic does it.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> Well I just discovered I have something I will have to hand in also.
> Was taking photos to post it for sale on here as I dont use it and thought I had better just check how many it held.
> I thought it held 5x 3" so all good but I got 7x 2&3/4 in it so I guess that means it will hold 6x 3". 
> 
> Doesn't look very Millitary Style Semi Automatic does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Two points to remember, A) Check whether it actually fits 6x 3" or not. We had a customers one at one point a few years back that would hold 7x 23/4 but it would not quite hold 6 3". Second, it is worth looking into the shorter barrel, or better still, can it be chambered into a 3.5"? That would solve the issue completely if you could make it 3.5"......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Two points to remember, A) Check whether it actually fits 6x 3" or not. We had a customers one at one point a few years back that would hold 7x 23/4 but it would not quite hold 6 3". Second, it is worth looking into the shorter barrel, or better still, can it be chambered into a 3.5"? That would solve the issue completely if you could make it 3.5"......


While I guess it could have a shorter barrel or tube fitted I was goin to sell it anyway so I am not interested in faffing around with it I will just hand it in.

I am annoyed with this constant use of the term" MSSA ban" that the Police and Politicians(same thing really) and MSM keep using with no mention of all the sporting arms and heirlooms that are banned as well.

----------


## Tribrit

Well mines 131 years old.
Was my great grandfathers, my grandfathers, my dads, mine and now it will be Jacindas.

----------


## gundoc

> Attachment 115665
> 
> Well mines 131 years old.
> Was my great grandfathers, my grandfathers, my dads, mine and now it will be Jacindas.


No, it is a very minor job to put an internal mag restrictor in without altering the originality in any way, and it may be kept and used on a standard firearms licence.  Your grandkids will appreciate it! Six generations of ownership.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 115665
> 
> Well mines 131 years old.
> Was my great grandfathers, my grandfathers, my dads, mine and now it will be Jacindas.


That is just so wrong.  You should go down the family heirloom path.  That rifle deserves to still be cherished by your family ten generations from now.

----------


## gonetropo

[QUOTE=Tribrit;867553]Attachment 115665
get the mad "modified" and ti hell with the u.n infested horsed faced bitch

----------


## veitnamcam

Any list of approved gunsmiths yet?

----------


## Mr Browning

> Attachment 115665
> 
> Well mines 131 years old.
> Was my great grandfathers, my grandfathers, my dads, mine and now it will be Jacindas.


Thats a beautiful rifle, it would be a crime to hand it over. I hope you reconsider handing it in.

----------


## Mr Browning

> Any list of approved gunsmiths yet?


Not being released until August I last heard.

----------


## Husky1600

Dont need an approved gunsmith if you are prepared to pay for it yourself. Only needs to be approved if you want your $300, or less. Personally I would be holding on to all of the pictured firearms and have them modified so no need to go anywhere near plod and his stupid rules.

----------


## Tribrit

Oh believe me I'll cut mine in half with my chainsaw before I let one of those cunts crush it.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh believe me I'll cut mine in half with my chainsaw before I let one of those cunts crush it.


No mate get it modified so as to be legal.

----------


## Tribrit

> No mate get it modified so as to be legal.


Instead of saying "now it will be Jacindas"
I should have said "now Jacinda wants it"
She aint getting it.

Of course Im going to have it gunsmithed.
Will be given to my eldest, along with some instructions regarding non sale and its history.

----------


## Burb122

Check this out!!!! My email to local arms office. 


Hi, I have 3 E cat firearms. One is not a collectors item so I am going to dispose of it during the confiscation occurring. 

But I have two high end collectable WW2 rifles. I would like to know if they are able to be modified permanently to either single shot manual reload like a bolt action. Or do we have the option to deactivate them. 

They word on the street is police are not approving P endorsement applications. 


Hi, 

Thank you for your email, apologies for the delayed response.

Yes, you are able to permanently modify your Firearms or de-activate them.

As far as I am aware, Police are issuing the 'P' Endorsement Applications, however applications for these Endorsements are to be directly submitted to PNHQ.

Kind Regards,
Tayla Adams


So what is what?? Is this legal advice I can act on? Or just one persons (who should know) opinion?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Looks like the "disclaimer" is the "as far as I am aware" part so opinion, but you are allowed to permanently modify or deactivate, so I take that as an official answer to your question in the affirmative.

----------


## Beavis

Saw comments from somebody who attended a confiscation event today, said that they will no longer buy back any guns that can be modified to be compliant. Also said they wouldn't buy back his AR lower, which seems to be in line with what others are finding.

----------


## Thirdguy

> Saw comments from somebody who attended a confiscation event today, said that they will no longer buy back any guns that can be modified to be compliant. Also said they wouldn't buy back his AR lower, which seems to be in line with what others are finding.


Wonder what that means if you have no interest in modifying a firearm that will be prohibited if you do not modify.
I have an average pump action that i don't really want that is on the banned list as it holds 6 + 1

----------


## mikee

> Wonder what that means if you have no interest in modifying a firearm that will be prohibited if you do not modify.
> I have an average pump action that i don't really want that is on the banned list as it holds 6 + 1


Them " you can keep this if you modify it"

you " I don't wish to modify it you can buy it"

them " you can modify this to comply" 

you " i don't want to modify it"
and...............................................  ............................round and round it goes

----------


## Thirdguy

A test to see who gives in first

----------


## Max Headroom

I'm a bit baffled....more so than usual....does this mean I can take my NEA15 to a gunsmith, have the gas system chopped, add an Animus pump action kit,
and put it back in my safe as fully legal??

----------


## Thirdguy

> I'm a bit baffled....more so than usual....does this mean I can take my NEA15 to a gunsmith, have the gas system chopped, add an Animus pump action kit,
> and put it back in my safe as fully legal??


Maybe, eventually clarification may come

----------


## Beavis

> Wonder what that means if you have no interest in modifying a firearm that will be prohibited if you do not modify.
> I have an average pump action that i don't really want that is on the banned list as it holds 6 + 1


There's always the option to surrender without payment

----------


## Nick-D

> Saw comments from somebody who attended a confiscation event today, said that they will no longer buy back any guns that can be modified to be compliant. Also said they wouldn't buy back his AR lower, which seems to be in line with what others are finding.


Jesus christ, could they make this any more confusing? What a pisstake. I can't believe these tards are in charge of an entire country.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Saw comments from somebody who attended a confiscation event today, said that they will no longer buy back any guns that can be modified to be compliant. Also said they wouldn't buy back his AR lower, which seems to be in line with what others are finding.


One of the retired guys at the antique arms is an assessor for the buy back

Hes been instructed to encourage people with shotguns and 22's to go home and get the gun Smith to help. The don't want to pay for the gun but will do the mag. If you insist then they'll pay for the gun.

He also said that new guns are priced every 2 weeks. That's done via a Wellington committee. 

And that they've been instructed to be generous. If it is in between the different levels of condition it automatically goes to the higher level pay out.

He approved used condition money for a bubba shitty hk 77. To get poor it would have to be a tomato stake. An hk 77 which had amateur hour screws, butt pad taped on and missing sights and rusty. Cracked stock. He got used as it is still fireable.

----------


## Mr Browning

Maybe after paying out over 1 mill for stuff all guns they are running worried about going over budget so only taking what the have to take and rejecting anything they can make you go back home with or get modified.

----------


## veitnamcam

By the time they ever get a list of "approved" gunsmiths out those gunsmiths will be swamped with work and you will be left with an illegal firearm and the amnesty over....What then?

----------


## wsm junkie

There can't be that many gunsmiths in NZ....why is it taking so long to produce the list????

----------


## gonetropo

> There can't be that many gunsmiths in NZ....why is it taking so long to produce the list????


well i just pent $120 to make a lever action 22lr legal. this whole damn thing i a monumental screw up

----------


## Nick-D

> There can't be that many gunsmiths in NZ....why is it taking so long to produce the list????


Because they are fuckin useless

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Browning

> There can't be that many gunsmiths in NZ....why is it taking so long to produce the list????


I believe the procedure is that the police are going to create a set of procedures/rules/guidelines for gunsmiths, and then it is up to the gunsmith to apply to become an authorised gunsmith. And when the police grant them the right to be "authorised gunsmiths" they will then be able to modify your prohibited firearm to make it legal and be able to claim the cost back off the Govt.

So by the time the wallys create the rules, then gun smiths apply and be accepted by the police, I guess it takes time. Why they cant just recognise professional gun smiths and say go ahead or be able to get your mod certified or signed off by a gun smith I guess is just too easy and isnt fucking people around enough.

----------


## northdude

Or get the military armourers to do it by the time they get it sorted the amnesty will be over and they can confiscate more firearms which is what its really about anyway of they might go shit this is going to be an expencive fuk up we are spending to much you can keep tube mags how they are

----------


## gundoc

> Or get the military armourers to do it by the time they get it sorted the amnesty will be over and they can confiscate more firearms which is what its really about anyway of they might go shit this is going to be an expencive fuk up we are spending to much you can keep tube mags how they are


Military armourer's working day =2 hours bench time, 4 hours paperwork, 2 hours smokos, lunch, etc.  Civilian self-employed gunsmith's day = 6 hours bench time, 2 hours dealing with customers, 1/2 hour for lunch, another 3-4 hours bench time before going home for tea (what are smokos?), writing quotes, staff payroll, etc after tea, plus IRD paperwork for a few hours every month.

----------


## Mr Browning

Rainy shit day in Chch today, got bored so took my Browning BL-22 out to Gun Works to be modded. Dont care if I have to pay for it myself. Have ammo, and want to use it.

----------


## northdude

> Military armourer's working day =2 hours bench time, 4 hours paperwork, 2 hours smokos, lunch, etc.  Civilian self-employed gunsmith's day = 6 hours bench time, 2 hours dealing with customers, 1/2 hour for lunch, another 3-4 hours bench time before going home for tea (what are smokos?), writing quotes, staff payroll, etc after tea, plus IRD paperwork for a few hours every month.


Ok weed be pretty fuked in a war then

----------


## clickbang

Building up the courage to take these in today .
Feels like I've dressed them for their execution 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Fuk its like planning what day to put your best mate down id hold off on handing them in,youd be even more fuked off if vy aome miricle they do an about face on the law and theyve been bent

----------


## 40mm

> Building up the courage to take these in today .
> Feels like I've dressed them for their execution 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


 @clickbang
Dont do it. Wait until the second load of playdough to be released before you do anything. Make em wait and wonder.

----------


## Nick-D

> Building up the courage to take these in today .
> Feels like I've dressed them for their execution 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Fark what a bloody shame. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Daithi

Don't do it mate. If you hold off, I will throw another 100 bucks into COLFO

----------


## northdude

what we need is something that gets put on firearms or anything for that matter so you cant destroy it like what happens to historical buildings after a certain time

----------


## 300winmag

> Building up the courage to take these in today .
> Feels like I've dressed them for their execution 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


My very sincere condolences mate, they are beautiful pieces of artwork and probably have some history behind them.

----------


## dogmatix

:Sad: 

I'm lucky I don't have anything that historical.

----------


## Rushy

> Building up the courage to take these in today .
> Feels like I've dressed them for their execution 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Just don’t do it yet.  Fuck them until right at the end I say.  I loved the SLR when I was in the green machine.

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Just a shocking waste.
Should be in a museum or at least stored somewhere.
 How the fuck do they value stuff like this?

----------


## gonetropo

> Rainy shit day in Chch today, got bored so took my Browning BL-22 out to Gun Works to be modded. Dont care if I have to pay for it myself. Have ammo, and want to use it.


mines been done

----------


## A330driver

Bloody gutted seeing that photo.....

----------


## gonetropo

to destroy those l1a1's is disgusting.

----------


## Mistral

Sad Face!

----------


## Mistral

Still, I imagine Sea Biscuit & Co will have a sad face too once the final numbers come in.

----------


## gonetropo

> Still, I imagine Sea Biscuit & Co will have a sad face too once the final numbers come in.


she will just come up with another tax to pay for it, then either get up the duff or married come election time and we will see her face over every damn magazine again (including "best bets")

----------


## 300winmag

Hopefully other parties can knobble her

----------


## timattalon

> Sad Face!Attachment 115819


Bet that one will make her flinch when she gets the invoice....

----------


## 40mm

> Sad Face!Attachment 115819


Ah fuck that, if you can absorb the cost. destroy it yourself to spite them on their bragging rights.

----------


## Burb122

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Browning

Oh jeez, who screwed up my sunday, some things just shouldnt have to be seen.

----------


## Tribrit

> Still, I imagine Sea Biscuit & Co will have a sad face too once the final numbers come in.


You made my day by calling her Seabiscuit lol

----------


## Sarvo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus man don't do that - I nearly went out the back office wall

----------


## Scouser

NHM-90....

----------


## FRST

> Building up the courage to take these in today .
> Feels like I've dressed them for their execution
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


You should be able to prove your a collector with three of the same rifle imo.

----------


## Bill999

> Sad Face!Attachment 115819


oh that sucks so bad
I wish I hadn't opened this thread

----------


## Burb122

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> she will just come up with another tax to pay for it, then either get up the duff or married come election time and we will see her face over every damn magazine again (including "best bets")


Those magazines will just have to find their way to the hook on the wall in the long drop.

----------


## gonetropo

> Those magazines will just have to find their way to the hook on the wall in the long drop.


auntey helen was like glossy toilet paper

rough, tough and took shit from no one   :Psmiley:

----------


## northdude

And was useful for what

----------


## Ryan

Hopefully the pearl clutchers on the forum rest easy tonight.

----------


## Rushy

Seeing that lineup causes me to reflect on how seriously fucked up the legislative changes are.  There is a pleasure seeing firearms like those and that pleasure, like the firearms themselves is not in the least bit sinister.  To me they are an art form to be admired and enjoyed, much the same as admiring and enjoying Da Vinci’s Mona Lisa in the Louvre. What a fucking mindless shame it is to destroy them in the naive and insanely stupid belief that doing so will make this country and its citizens safer.

----------


## Luke556

Damn @Ryan that lineup brings  tears to my eyes

----------


## Mr Browning

> Attachment 116437
> 
> Hopefully the pearl clutchers on the forum rest easy tonight.


These should be in a museum. Each one tells a story in the evolution of these firearms. While it might break your heart to see them being bulldozed, you want to make sure they are so they dont end up in anyone eles collection or the govt sells them overseas to make some bucks back on the gun grab.

How absolutely upsetting.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Attachment 116437
> 
> Hopefully the pearl clutchers on the forum rest easy tonight.


Damn. Lot to lose.

----------


## 40mm

> Seeing that lineup causes me to reflect on how seriously fucked up the legislative changes are.  There is a pleasure seeing firearms like those and that pleasure, like the firearms themselves is not in the least bit sinister.  To me they are an art form to be admired and enjoyed, much the same as admiring and enjoying Da Vincis Mona Lisa in the Louvre. What a fucking mindless shame it is to destroy them in the naive and insanely stupid belief that doing so will make this country and its citizens safer.


I see the mechanical engineering in firearms, just like a kid going to MOTAT and gawking at some old steam powered flywheel etc. It is a marvelous thing to hold and shoot something that interests the mind.
Rotating bolts, gas pistons, impingement, ejectors, extractors, triggers. It is endless.
Then we have reloading, casting, long range and all the associated headaches that go with it, short range fast stuff and the skill the different skill necessary.
Old stuff, and researching what all the stampings mean.
Oh and Black Powder....... dont ever forget that messy friend! so much fun (until cleaning time)
Unfortunately we cannot reload Sabot rounds anymore, and I had not even had the chance to try  :Sad: 

Iron sights, red dots, fancy glass and all sorts of things to try.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Just a shocking waste.
> Should be in a museum or at least stored somewhere.
>  How the fuck do they value stuff like this?


I don't think anyone knows. They're certainly not making them new anymore. But they're so old they are rarely ever in new condition.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 116437
> 
> Hopefully the pearl clutchers on the forum rest easy tonight.


Never been a fan but I’m really really sorry that your losing this collection that you are obviously very proud of and have spent a lot of time and effort getting together :Sad: 
Just a real shame that it goes because of a knee jerk law that dose no good to anyone!
Love your enthusiasm @Rayn

----------


## Beavis

That PE90 was a superb rifle. I just shake my head.

----------


## gonetropo

disgusting that these will be destroyed so cinders gets her u.n job

----------


## Ryan

> These should be in a museum. Each one tells a story in the evolution of these firearms. While it might break your heart to see them being bulldozed, you want to make sure they are so they dont end up in anyone eles collection or the govt sells them overseas to make some bucks back on the gun grab.
> 
> How absolutely upsetting.


None of it was inherited, everything was bought, there is no direct emotional attachment to any of these firearms. Sure, they are representative examples of service rifles, or in the CX4's case, a fun plinker but ultimately they're to me, just "things". I still hold firearms that have far more significant historical value / are complete examples.

It's the absolute stupidity of the deprivation of a vetted, fit and proper person's legally held private property in the name of "safety" that I take umbrage with. I sincerely hope that it's not a harbinger of things to come.

----------


## Moutere



----------


## Burb122

She will get you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheWuce

My dream gun AK, or at least the closest I could get to it with A-Cat parts. Finally got one a week before the attack, it was delivered the day before the attack. Fired it once before the OIC made it illegal to use.




The old work horse.




And of course my 750 RPM fully semi auto machine gun launcher

----------


## 308

> Attachment 116437
> 
> Hopefully the pearl clutchers on the forum rest easy tonight.


What a fucking waste
This govt is circling the drain

----------


## Ryan

> What a fucking waste
> This govt is circling the drain


"C'est la vie".

----------


## Kiwigunguy

> My dream gun AK, or at least the closest I could get to it with A-Cat parts. Finally got one a week before the attack, it was delivered the day before the attack. Fired it once before the OIC made it illegal to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old work horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is at least a little bit of good news. That 22 can be made complaint very easily, so you can definitely keep that.
Then, when we get these laws repealed, derestrict it and get another AK and SKS.

Or, I guess maybe just keep all three as they are, but then you might not want to post about them online.  :Psmiley:

----------


## kotuku

> Ill show Cindy mine if she shows me hers.


good heavens above man -youd make yourself a laughing stock and whats more you could well end up being featured in god help us all womens day or womens weekly as a feature article. she may even dfewmnad her boys in blue confiscate your mutton gun! :Psmiley:  :Wtfsmilie:  :XD:

----------


## sightpicture

> "C'est la vie".


On the other hand, perhaps somebody with multiple magazines could establish a whanau connection between them and some patch of colonized scrub somewhere and  the Virtue-Signaler In Chief  would tell the police to stand down at enforce the law?  She's got form after all.

----------

